# [VOTING CLOSED] The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2015



## Jake

*Voting is currently closed!​​**
Don't forget to read the Rules and Reminders to make sure your votes are counted!​​*​

Welcome to this year’s TBT People’s Choice Awards!

This is really simple, as with the previous 6 years, send me a PM on who you think should win each category.
*Voting will start on December 15th, AEDST* (5 days from this post), *and end at midnight, January 1st, AEDST* (results will go up sometime after), any votes sent before/after the voting period will not be counted.
So what are you meant to do for the next 5 days whilst waiting for voting to open? Suggest new categories of course! I've added a couple based off the new additions to TBT within the last year, and a few more that I can see working, but feel free to leave your own suggestions, too!
*If you think there should be any new categories this year, feel free to post and I'll consider adding it.*

------------------

*Categories:*
-	Funniest Member
-	Most Creative Member
-	Best Username
-	Most Mature
-	Most Active
-	Biggest Animal Crosser
-	Nicest Member
-	Most Missed Member
-	Most Helpful Member
-       Best Newbie***
-	Member of the Year***

*New Categories:*
-        Most Knowledgeable
-        Splat Master***
-        Smash Master***
-        Most Positive
-        Best Poster
-        Most Respectful
-        Most Original
-        Biggest Collector
-        Best Home Designer
-        Most Generous

**The member of the year vote must go to a member who has not won the award previously. The following members are exempt from this years voting; Tina, Jake., Justin, and PaJami (2009/2010 awards don't count towards this since I didn't host them).*
**Must have joined in 2015.*
**I'm really undecided on these names so please suggest something else so I can change them to something more fitting.*

------------------

*Rules and Reminders:*
- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I’ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we’ll discuss it.
- This isn’t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don’t have to vote for every category, but it’s preferred if you do.
- Awards under the *New Categories* section are not guaranteed to be awarded, and are reliant upon how well they are recevied by the forum members. ie; if not enough people vote they will be scrapped.
- You can change your votes after you’ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted (ie; voting a member who doesn’t play Animal Crossing as Biggest Animal Crosser, voting a member who hasn’t been active in years as Most Active, etc…).
- Remember, these are simply for fun. If you don't win anything there's no need to get upset over it.
- Any other questions, post here.

*Archive:* 
2009 | 2010 | 2011 | (2011 results) | 2012 | (2012 results) | 2013 | (2013 results)  | 2014 | (2014 results).​


----------



## Jacob

Is this where Tina got her cool sigs

also how many times can we vote for the same member who isn't ourself


----------



## Jake

Jacob_lawall said:


> how many times can we vote for the same member who isn't ourself



As many times as you want providing it doesn't fall under the trolling rule


----------



## piske

Oh this is really cool!!! Looking forward to voting and seeing the results! :>


----------



## aleshapie

Most Likely to Sheniqua Collectibles


----------



## tumut

This will be fun.


----------



## sej

This is cool! 
I think I voted last year, or the year before, I can't remember.


----------



## Sholee

aleshapie said:


> Most Likely to Sheniqua Collectibles



hahahaha oh the memories of Sheniqua! those were good times during that Halloween


Spoiler:


----------



## Gracelia

yay 
it here. going to rmbr to vote this year lol


----------



## sej

Suggestion:
Best artist


----------



## Cadbberry

Oh this seems like a ton of fun  I can't wait for this to start up. 

Sej for most missed member


----------



## pandapples

Oh cool I didn't know this was an actual thing. I have no idea who to vote for


----------



## N e s s

Most missed member is gonna be lassy it DoubleR, calling it now


----------



## tae

oh goodness.


----------



## Nightmares

I know like 2 mods here

Could anyone give me...like...a list...? xD
Also, the 'green' mods don't count, do they?


----------



## Cadbberry

L CocoaBean said:


> I know like 2 mods here
> 
> Could anyone give me...like...a list...? xD
> Also, the 'green' mods don't count, do they?



Jeremy (administrator)
Justin(administrator)
Jas0n (moderator)
Tina (moderator)
LaBelleFleur (moderator)
Oblivia (moderator)
Murray (moderator)

Most recent mods, some retired

http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Staff 
here is every staff ever


----------



## GalacticGhost

Seeing as we have Best Username as one of the categories... what about Best Avatar, Best User Title, Best Signature or something like that?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ahhh I'm so excited for this!!

Good luck to everyone, you all deserve your own special category! > v <b


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck to everyone this year


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm wondering if we can vote for the same person twice if we feel like they deserve both categories?


----------



## Alienfish

Like I will win but it's still fun to watch


----------



## King Dorado

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm wondering if we can vote for the same person twice if we feel like they deserve both categories?




see the q/a to this on page 1


----------



## Javocado

Yee-haw! It's here again.
Can't wait to put my votes in.
I'm loving the new categories too.
Thanks for another year hosting bud.


----------



## teto

Sounds fun.

Now I just need to think too hard about who to vote for..


----------



## King Dorado

Biggest auction sniper
Biggest re-stocks profiteer
Biggest collectibles hoarder
Biggest Raffle Loser (most posts in giveaway threads on average without winning... i may be in running for this...)
Best Banning
Most Unfair Banning
Most Argumentative


----------



## Alienfish

"most ****poster"

or there should be an award for having 26k+ posts lol.


----------



## Bowie

I can think of a person for every single category!


----------



## piichinu

biggest shtposter
biggest amiibo collector 
biggest lurker
best poll maker

- - - Post Merge - - -

best avatar and sig combo
best collectible lineup


----------



## King Dorado

piichinu said:


> best collectible lineup



that's a good one!

a few more suggestions:

Best use of tiny fonts
Best use of video of K-Pop stars blinking and/or turning their heads in slow motion
Most mysterious give-away riddles
Best spelling & grammar


----------



## Hamilton

Omg, I don't know anybody. How am I supposed to choose? ;-;

VOTE CHOCOTACOS FOR BEST NEWBIE OR ELSE


----------



## mintellect

Exciting!

I have no idea who to vote for for anything though...


----------



## Hamilton

Oops. I accidentally PMed Jake.


----------



## MissLily123

I can't wait to see who all wins! This will be entertaining ^.^


----------



## piichinu

Diancie Rose said:


> Exciting!
> 
> I have no idea who to vote for for anything though...



i can tell you to vote carfax for the most missed member


----------



## Jake

Sej said:


> Suggestion:
> Best artist


There's already most creative



SuperStar2361 said:


> Seeing as we have Best Username as one of the categories... what about Best Avatar, Best User Title, Best Signature or something like that?


These have been considered in previous years, but since users change them so frequently it would be hard to vote. 



The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm wondering if we can vote for the same person twice if we feel like they deserve both categories?


Yes.


----------



## piichinu

most attractive member

any gender?


----------



## Goth

add most likely to complain so I can win or I will complain about this


----------



## ZetaFunction

Saltiest/Rudest/Most Butthurt member
Member with the most posts who violate the post quality rules (shorten the name ofc)
Most Popular Member
Strangest Member

Anyways, I'm excited.  I can't wait to see who gets nominated!


----------



## emolga

im totally gonna be winning the most mature member award


----------



## Mimi Cheems

everyone should vote for me being best newbie because not only am i the best...
 but im the worst simultaneously hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hamilton

Papyrus said:


> everyone should vote for me being best newbie because not only am i the best...
> but im the worst simultaneously hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa



But I'm better than you and worse than you simultaneously hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sorry. Was that rude?


----------



## tae

Lucanosa said:


> /Most Butthurt member




change it to "most sensitive" and i'm sure i'll have a fighting chance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chocotaco13 said:


> But I'm better than you and worse than you simultaneously hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Sorry. Was that rude?



taco i'd nominate you.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

We probably shouldn't suggest categories that would be unkind or offensive.


----------



## King Dorado

The Hidden Owl said:


> We probably shouldn't suggest categories that would be unkind or offensive.



oh, NOW you tell us...


----------



## Jake

ok can we stop spamming the thread please


----------



## jiny

very exciting!!

can't wait to vote.


----------



## pandapples

Could someone explain the "Most Original" category?


----------



## Jacob

pandapples said:


> Could someone explain the "Most Original" category?



Unless someone tells me otherwise, this is how I would go about picking.

Original as in unique, different, something new ? 
If there is a member that just has a certain style of typing, word choice, unique profile pictures/sigs, etc.
I guess just someone who isn't faking their personality and doesn't necessarily try to be original, but they just come off as original.

I could be very wrong tho so just keep an open mind about my perception. . .


----------



## EtchaSketch

This seriously is such a great idea<33 Making people get awards to feel good about themselves is brilliant


----------



## Jake

pandapples said:


> Could someone explain the "Most Original" category?





Jacob_lawall said:


> Unless someone tells me otherwise, this is how I would go about picking.
> 
> Original as in unique, different, something new ?
> If there is a member that just has a certain style of typing, word choice, unique profile pictures/sigs, etc.
> I guess just someone who isn't faking their personality and doesn't necessarily try to be original, but they just come off as original.
> 
> I could be very wrong tho so just keep an open mind about my perception. . .



This pretty much sums it up, but also the addition that they are more "original" than others, and that they stand out from everyone else.
But with that said, it is under the new categories, so if it doesn't work out it wont be awarded, it's simply a trial for this years award.


----------



## Sap88

Jake. said:


> This pretty much sums it up, but also the addition that they are more "original" than others, and that they stand out from everyone else.
> But with that said, it is under the new categories, so if it doesn't work out it wont be awarded, it's simply a trial for this years award.


Such a cool idea! I may vote later!


----------



## Thunder

> - Smash Master*



sorry jeremy looks like you're gonna miss out on this award


----------



## Xerolin

Ooh I never knew about this! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## himeki

#1 weeaboo


----------



## kelpy

coool! Excitement =10/10.


----------



## Dinosaurz

CAN I WIN MOST MATURE
jk jk


This sounds fun doe


----------



## Nightmares

Wait....? Is this for mods or just members in general....?


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> Wait....? Is this for mods or just members in general....?



It's for anyone

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can we have most hated cause I wanna win an award


----------



## matt

I vote for Murray
He likes my posts and listens to peoples voices


----------



## Nightmares

Cringiest 14 year old who everyone thinks is 11

Apparently that's me xD


----------



## Sholee

ahahha I know smash master has to do with smash bros... but my immature mind is thinking about something else lols


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> Cringiest 14 year old who everyone thinks is 11
> 
> Apparently that's me xD



Nope that might be me lawl


----------



## Aestivate

I seriously don't know how I did not see this last year, this looks great. Curious as to the results already


----------



## Goth

most of the newbs make me cry


----------



## Hamilton

Jake. said:


> -Splat Master***



How about Best Squid Kid? I don't know, at least I'm trying.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

vote for me plox


----------



## Goth

Sholee said:


> ahahha I know smash master has to do with smash bros... but my immature mind is thinking about something else lols



can you not please


----------



## inkling

matt said:


> I vote for Murray
> He likes my posts and listens to peoples voices



I also like Murray! I think he's nice respectful.


----------



## Heyden

If I didn't join 3 days before 2015 started, I wouldve won that one smh ;'(
jks


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Ahhh this is so awesome!  This'll be the first TBT's People's Choice Awards that I'll vote in, so excited for this! I remember I saw Tina having a cool sig about this, but I didn't know where she got it from lol until now 

Also, a suggestion for a category would be perhaps a "Most Popular on TBT" or something like that? Idk


----------



## Cadbberry

StarryWolf said:


> Nope that might be me lawl



I think it is me


----------



## kelpy

Is there one for most annoying?
Is there?
bump
bump dus noone kno?

bump
bump
bump really guyysss????!!!!!!111111


----------



## jiny

obviously im the best newbie

lool jk but can't wait to see who wins!!


----------



## Xerolin

Sugarella said:


> obviously im the best newbie
> 
> lool jk but can't wait to see who wins!!



//has war with sugar to claim title of best newbie


----------



## piichinu

what if

none of you got it


----------



## King Dorado

piichinu said:


> what if
> 
> none of you got it



it appears that over 15,000 new users signed up for this forum so far this year...  (although quite a lot of them never even posted anything...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Can't wait to do my elitist duty and vote in a popularity contest.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Obviously I'm the best newbie


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm totally going to win* all of these.

*read as: lose


----------



## boujee

Jellonoes said:


> Is there one for most annoying?
> Is there?
> bump
> bump dus noone kno?
> 
> bump
> bump
> bump really guyysss????!!!!!!111111




StarryWolf already claimed that


----------



## Alienfish

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also, a suggestion for a category would be perhaps a "Most Popular on TBT" or something like that? Idk



that or ****poster applies for me lmango.


----------



## device

most banned member? so I can at least win something this yr


----------



## Acruoxil

Maybe instead of wanting to win something you guys should want others to win something.


----------



## device

Aerate said:


> Maybe instead of wanting to win something you guys should want others to win something.



it's just a popularity contest


----------



## Acruoxil

device said:


> it's just a popularity contest



It's not supposed to be one, don't treat it like one.


----------



## device

Aerate said:


> It's not supposed to be one, don't treat it like one.



but ik that ppl will just vote for their friends


----------



## Gregriii

you could say master hand instead of smash master


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> It's not supposed to be one, don't treat it like one.



lol you really trying to be serious or?


----------



## Sholee

this is all through PMs? so I guess no polls will be involved?


----------



## Dinosaurz

device said:


> most banned member? so I can at least win something this yr



LOL
How many have you got?
I gawt 2 so far...


----------



## Sholee

StarryWolf said:


> LOL
> How many have you got?
> I gawt 2 so far...



what are you guys even getting banned for

It'd be hard to vote for a most banned member, seeing as how the heck do you even keep track of whos banned if you're not a mod


----------



## Peter

StarryWolf said:


> Can we have most hated cause I wanna win an award



You want to be awarded for ruining the forums for other people? wow...


----------



## Dinosaurz

peterjohnson said:


> You want to be awarded for ruining the forums for other people? wow...



It's called a joke
You may not be familier with them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> what are you guys even getting banned for
> 
> It'd be hard to vote for a most banned member, seeing as how the heck do you even keep track of whos banned if you're not a mod



Yeah
Me, one time I was unbelievably stupid and annoying and I regret that completely
And the other was post quality cause I keep posting random crap


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> It's called a joke
> You may not be familier with them



wow if there's a too edgy award you just won it lol


----------



## strawberrywine

there should be an award for most shade thrown


----------



## teto

White Claw said:


> there should be an award for most shade thrown



where is this award
please explain why this doesn't exist.


----------



## Dinosaurz

How about strongest smasher for the smash one?


----------



## piichinu

I get the feeling this year will have the biggest crowd of people mad for not winning


----------



## Javocado

StarryWolf said:


> How about strongest smasher for the smash one?



There's already "Smash Master", pal.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Javocado said:


> There's already "Smash Master", pal.



He said he wanted a more fitting name so I'm suggesting more names



Idk I'm trying though


----------



## Cadbberry

piichinu said:


> I get the feeling this year will have the biggest crowd of people mad for not winning



Only if I get an award for not even qualifying to be mad over not winning


----------



## Acruoxil

If anything, you can always add in the weebiest male/female award.


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> If anything, you can always a add in the weebiest make/female award.



or most koreaboo avatar and sig combo lol.


----------



## Celestefey

Aerate said:


> If anything, you can always a add in the weebiest make/female award.



Yeah but you know we'd win those awards so...  Come on, be a bit more fair than that!


----------



## Acruoxil

Celestefey said:


> Yeah but you know we'd win those awards so...  Come on, be a bit more fair than that!



How about Anime girl 2k15?


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> How about Anime girl 2k15?



how about persona 4 trash :'D but you'd win that over me so nah bruh


----------



## mintellect

Dumbest member
Punniest member
Most Popular

- - - Post Merge - - -

Most pessimistic/negative/emo


----------



## kelpy

tiredest member?
aw yeah I'd win that.


----------



## Xerolin

When are the results in?


----------



## Jake

KawaiiLotus said:


> When are the results in?





Jake. said:


> *Voting will start on December 15th, AEDST* (5 days from this post), *and end at midnight, January 1st, AEDST* (results will go up sometime after)



did you even read the OP or nahh??


----------



## alesha

Best shop owner
Coffee addict  ( very active in Brewster's cafe)
Coolest art
Cutest art
Nation's favourite girl/boy
Best mod?
Just ideas...


----------



## lars708

Why isn't there a Mario Kart 8 award? I would so win that haha!


----------



## Alienfish

alesha said:


> Best shop owner
> Coffee addict  ( very active in Brewster's cafe)
> Coolest art
> Cutest art
> Nation's favourite girl/boy
> Best mod?
> Just ideas...



I'd win coffee addict


----------



## jiny

best roleplayer?


----------



## Goth

Jake. said:


> did you even read the OP or nahh??



you should be more aggressive

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> best roleplayer?



most of the roleplayers are **** now tbh


----------



## boujee

The user who uses the most powersaves to get tbt


----------



## Nightmares

L o t t i e said:


> you should be more aggressive
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> most of the roleplayers are **** now tbh



How dere u >: (


----------



## lars708

Moko said:


> I'd win coffee addict



Are you sure? I drink 8 mugs (Of about 250 ml) per day 

I am so addicted that i actually get headaches if i do not drink coffee in the morning...
And i am only 15 years old...


----------



## Goth

lars708 said:


> Are you sure? I drink 8 mugs (Of about 250 ml) per day
> 
> I am so addicted that i actually get headaches if i do not drink coffee in the morning...
> And i am only 15 years old...



kms 

too much coffee


----------



## lars708

L o t t i e said:


> kms
> 
> too much coffee



I need therapy


----------



## King Dorado

guys, by "coffee addict" she said she meant most frequent poster on the "Brewsters Cafe" board...

what about something for "Most Reasonable Trader" or "Fair Trade Award" or something...


----------



## Alienfish

lars708 said:


> Are you sure? I drink 8 mugs (Of about 250 ml) per day
> 
> I am so addicted that i actually get headaches if i do not drink coffee in the morning...
> And i am only 15 years old...



Probably more.. and yeah I started when I was 14-15 as well.


----------



## lars708

Moko said:


> Probably more.. and yeah I started when I was 14-15 as well.



I actually started when i was 7 but i did not drink coffee as much as i do now back then.


----------



## Alienfish

lars708 said:


> I actually started when i was 7 but i did not drink coffee as much as i do now back then.



ha whoa that's nice man. 

also "largest basement spam"


----------



## jiny

best collectible hoarder


----------



## Nightmares

Most dramatic member xD


----------



## Araie

I know these has been suggested already, but I do think that they are really good ideas that should be brought up again! 

Most Artistic/Creative 
Most Creative Collectible Line-up


----------



## jiny

best spammer?


----------



## Nightmares

Most annoying / irritating x3


----------



## teto

Well since we have Splat master and Smash master, how about Pokemon Master?


----------



## Jake

Araie said:


> I know these has been suggested already, but I do think that they are really good ideas that should be brought up again!
> 
> Most Artistic/Creative
> Most Creative Collectible Line-up


Most creative already exists
Best line up isn't going to happen. Like I said for the avatar and sig award, they can be changed too freely and easily so it'd be hard to vote properly.



Delishush said:


> Well since we have Splat master and Smash master, how about Pokemon Master?


I considered but Pokemon has been pretty dead this year. Next year when Pokemon Z releases (lol) i'll probably add it


----------



## mugii

Sej said:


> Suggestion:
> Best artist



edit: n v m


----------



## Araie

Jake. said:


> Most creative already exists
> Best line up isn't going to happen. Like I said for the avatar and sig award, they can be changed too freely and easily so it'd be hard to vote properly.
> 
> 
> I considered but Pokemon has been pretty dead this year. Next year when Pokemon Z releases (lol) i'll probably add it


Wait.. it does? I thought I didn't see it there.. ah, never mind. But I do see what you mean by the line-ups.. people do change them quite frequently. 

Yeah, most creative is there. I don't know..


----------



## Sap88

I'm not quite sure, but maybe something got to do with the mods? May be hard because they only manage BTS or some boards.


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey Jake, is biggest collector meant to be AC stuff or collectibles?


----------



## Jake

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jake, is biggest collector meant to be AC stuff or collectibles?



Anything. It's no strictly related to collectibles or AC. It could be something like also wanting to complete the pokedex in Pokemon, get all heart pieces in Zelda, etc.


----------



## King Dorado

but best line-up could just mean most creativity/pleasing design generally with their line-ups, not necessarily one particular display..


----------



## Acruoxil

Favorite Male, Favorite Female.


----------



## Xerolin

Moko said:


> ha whoa that's nice man.
> 
> also "largest basement spam"



Id win that


----------



## teto

Biggest Fangirl/Fanboy?
hint: me


----------



## oath2order

when does this start


----------



## Cadbberry

oath2order said:


> when does this start



Tomorrow the 15th


----------



## Hamilton

We don't have to vote for every category, right?


----------



## Javocado

It's the 15th where Jake is.
I'm just waiting for daddy to get online and officially announce.


----------



## mintellect

Most short-tempered member.

Hey, it's not really a _good_ award to win, but I'll at least win _something_.


----------



## Jake

chocotaco13 said:


> We don't have to vote for every category, right?


Correct, though id prefer it if you did vote for them all, I'm not bothered if you can only vote for a select few.



Javocado said:


> It's the 15th where Jake is.
> I'm just waiting for daddy to get online and officially announce.


Ya sorry I been busy

*voting is now open*


----------



## EtchaSketch

This is very stressful. I am very stressed out. I have no idea who to vote for because I don't know too many people on here.. <xD 
What do I do
What do i dooo


----------



## Bloobloop

Aaaaahh so excited!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

cast my nominees, can't wait to see who wins!!  ^^b


----------



## GalacticGhost

EtchaSketch said:


> This is very stressful. I am very stressed out. I have no idea who to vote for because I don't know too many people on here.. <xD
> What do I do
> What do i dooo



I don't know that many people on here either, so idk who to vote for .-.


----------



## teto

I'll have to just try and vote for as many people as I can..

- - - Post Merge - - -

update: Voted for tons of people who probably don't know I exist lol


----------



## Sap88

I voted or some of them~~


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows as most knowledgeable
specificALLY amiibo


----------



## Sap88

matt said:


> JasonBurrows as most knowledgeable
> specificALLY amiibo



Voting is via PM XD.


----------



## ACNLover10

Man idk who to vote for xD


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> Man idk who to vote for xD



  have fun voting, might or might not do


----------



## Jake

Bump to keep the votes coming ^^


----------



## Xerolin

I haven't bothered to vote for anyone XD
Maybe another day..i deserve best noobie


----------



## jiny

i voted yay


----------



## oath2order

did i win


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> did i win



when you the daisy skin of princess peach on smash bros

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops do you announce when your mailbox is emptied


----------



## brownboy102

Justina said:


> I haven't bothered to vote for anyone XD
> Maybe another day..i deserve best *noobie*



You're such a newbie, you spelt newbie wrong!


----------



## Zigzag991

Are there any categories on the verge of being eliminated?


----------



## alesha

Sent 
I probably did SOMETHING wrong....


----------



## oswaldies

I'd like to be voted as most annoying ❤


----------



## Nightmares

I wanna win most.......um....*thinks of flaws*


----------



## mintellect

I have no clue who to vote for. Because you all suck


----------



## brownboy102

I'm not gonna win jack **** knowing me


----------



## Nightmares

Sparro said:


> I'm not gonna win jack **** knowing me



Me neither xD


----------



## brownboy102

There needs to be a category for best writer


----------



## Nightmares

Sparro said:


> There needs to be a category for best writer



THISSS THISSSSS


----------



## Jake

Zigzag991 said:


> Are there any categories on the verge of being eliminated?


I can't say. I don't read votes until the voting is actually over, as this prevents me being influenced by other members votes if I decide to vote.



Sparro said:


> There needs to be a category for best writer


Most artistic and original fall under this.


----------



## Jake

Just under one week left to vote


----------



## DaCoSim

I voted!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

good luck bump! （＾∇＾）


----------



## Javocado

lil bump n' grind


----------



## Bloobloop

I would vote, but idk who to vote for xc


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

This looks great!!!!! I'll be sure to vote!!!!!


----------



## reyy

There should be an award to 'the biggest douchebag'
so I can win that award 100x over
; ^ )
ill make sure to vote tho lmao


----------



## Sap88

OMG I need to update my votes soon. Let's get stalking


----------



## Jake

There's only a little over 12 hours left to vote, so if you're planning in voting but haven't, nows your final chance to do so!


----------



## Sap88

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jake

Voting is now "over" - however, that said, if anyone wants to make some last minute changes, any PM's in my inbox when I wake up will be taken into account. Any after that and they will not be counted, this is your last chance!


----------



## Sholee

Excited to see the results! Especially since I voted this year


----------



## Jake

Voting is now over


----------



## Goth

Jake. said:


> Voting is now over



Oh no I so didn't get my votes in jk good luck everyone!


----------



## Jake

Results _should_ be up in the next few hours!


----------



## sej

Jake. said:


> Results _should_ be up in the next few hours!



Cool!
I forgot to send in my votes, ahh I had it saved in my notes and everything.
Oh well aha


----------



## jiny

Jake. said:


> Results _should_ be up in the next few hours!



I'm excited!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

AHHH I forgot!! >.<

I remember seeing this thread while I was on vacation, but my internet wasn't very good. I guess I can't vote anymore :C

Well, good luck to all!


----------



## Goth

I'm so happy for everyone can't wait to see the results


----------

